# Stance ???



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Some archery coaches are promoting a more open stance. It seems to keep me more stable as I pull through the shot. 

Have you ever felt as though you were falling as you were concentrating on the target? Open your stance just a little and see if it helps.

Yes opening your stance does allow you to use your back muscles more readily to activate the release.

Just my .02


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

hrtlnd164 said:


> I'm a couple weeks into learning to shoot with backtension. I've noticed some soreness in my bow arm shoulder after long shooting sessions and figured I was getting abnormal pressure from something in my form. After different trial and error changes I've noticed that when I open my stance slightly I don't get the soreness and my release seems to go off at a more consistant timing. Does an open stance set you up for a more consistant backtension release?


Yup! The degree of your open stance depends a little on your natural physique & range of motion. The soreness you are feeling is due to the fact that you are likely rolling your front shoulder inward without reailizing it, in an attempt to create ideal alignment.

I cover a lot more details on this subject along with everything else form, shot execution, shot process, & setup related at www.ArcheryLessonsOnline.com

-Adam


----------

